# Bequem mit dem Handy bezahlen: Telefónica Germany kooperiert mit Zong



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Dezember 2011)

Handypayment auf dem Vormarsch:


> Telefónica Germany und Zong, ein Service von PayPal und einer der führenden Anbieter bei mobilen Online-Bezahldiensten, geben ihre Zusammenarbeit bekannt. Mobilfunkkunden der Telefónica Marke O2 können Zahlungen für digitale und virtuelle Güter ab sofort direkt über die Plattform von Zong abwickeln. Bezahlt werden die Einkäufe bequem über die Mobilfunkrechnung.
> Mit der neuen Partnerschaft *bietet O2* seinen Kunden einen weiteren mobilen und *sicheren Zahlungsweg*. Die Nutzung der Zong Plattform macht den Einkauf bei über tausend Web-Angeboten wie *Facebook*, *IMVU* und *Habbo* deutlich einfacher und schneller.


Mehr hier: http://www.telefonica.de/ext/o2/wiz...ory_id=;tree_id=303;state=online;style=portal


----------



## Heiko (12 Dezember 2011)

Na ganz toll...


----------



## Kursleiter (13 Oktober 2017)

Gibt es dieses Zong noch ?


----------



## BenTigger (14 Oktober 2017)

Frage doch mal Tante Google.


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2017)

Kursleiter schrieb:


> Gibt es dieses Zong noch ?


Zong ging etwa 2014/2015 in PayPal auf und wurde meiner Einschätzung nach durch Kooperationen mit Boku und anderen Systemen ersetzt. Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/betrug-via-boku-holyo.52128/


----------

